# JUBA | Projects & Construction



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*This is the capital of the world newest nation*

*Juba*  is the capital and largest city of the Republic of South Sudan. It also serves as the capital of Central Equatoria, the smallest of the ten states of South Sudan. The city is situated on the White Nile and functions as the seat and metropolis of Juba County.

In  2005, Juba's population was 163,442. Based on analysis of aerial photos, the best estimate of several donors working in Juba calculated the 2006 population at approximately 250,000. The 5th Sudan Population and Housing Census took place in April/May 2008, stating the population of Juba County to be 372,413 (the majority residing in Juba City, which dominates the county), but the results were rejected by the Autonomous Government of Southern Sudan. Juba is developing very rapidly due to oil money and the Chinese coming for work and development.In 2011, the population of the city of Juba is estimated at approximately 372,410











Juba Hotel in 1936.​ 









View of Juba from space.​ 








Juba bridge.​ 
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juba


This rapitly growing city, is capital of the world newest nation. Witch is extremely underdeveloped, untill recently it had only one tarmac road. Now the are many infrastructure projects planned or under construction, witch is made easyer by the discovery of huge oil reserves. The country needed to start almost from zero, witch makes this a big challenge.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*JUBA | Dream Hotel | 305 Rooms | $90 Millions | U/C*


*Location:* Juba, Central Equatoria

*Project Owner:* Dreamland Development Co. Member of Bahgat Group

*Project Synopsis:* Juba Dream hotel will be a five-star 305 rooms hotel with multiple service facilities and restaurants, located in a very distinctive location at the heart of Juba. Project also includes serviced apartments with an area of 9000 m2, and main office building (9000m2). The project location includes a shopping arcades with an area of 4600 m2.





























*Construction site...*










posted by chiefayic2


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*JICA Representative meets Kiir on South infrastructure


*ADAKU SAMUEL & AUMA STELLA OKELLO


JUBA - The Japan International Cooperation Agency representative in Juba, Kenichi Shishido had a talk with His Excellency Salva Kiir on Friday. The two discussed on the future infrastructure development of South Sudan.

*Shishido said that JICA presented to the office of the President of South Sudan the structure of their work plan which includes the construction of the new bridge, water plants and food nutrition granaries.*

President Kiir welcomed the decision and told Shishido that the plan falls in the priority development context of his government. 

According to the president, south Sudan suffered era of the Unity government with little or no intentions to develop infrastructure of the region. â€œThe National Congress Party failed to put in place any infrastructure in the southâ€�. He said that developing a good road net work would bring in development of trade, industry and agriculture.

Juba river port falls in the immediate advantage for construction. The president declared that the port will also handle goods coming from international destinations. 

*Shishido revealed that JICA has conducted a study on River Nile Bridge, which was constructed in 1973. The plan to construct a new River Nile Bridge is expected to begin next year 2012. The new bridge will connect Nimule road to Lologo and Jebel kujur so as to reduce traffic in the City.*

According to Shishido, the project estimates will take $80M for the construction of the bridge. It will also take $30M for expansion of Juba River port- from 2011-2014 and capacity development on sustainable road maintenance and management in Juba. 

Shishido added that JICA will give support to enhance the capacity of South Sudan Urban Water Cooperation for their operation and management of water treatment plant, transmission and distribution facilities, water quality and financial condition improvement. The proposed project is estimated to take $4.3M.

Shishido said 120 public tap stands, eight water tanker filling stations, construction of distribution mains and secondary distribution pipe lines will be in place by the end of 2013. 

The varying project of JICA targets to strengthen organizational capacity of GoSS and State Ministry of Health to perform effectively. It also aims at implementation of human resource development, policy and Annual plan. He said the move is to prepare the new nation to be self reliant.

Salva however, urged the JICA to protect the lives of her citizen by providing skills on the reserve of food nutrition. â€œA nation without food cannot stand and her citizens are exposed to hunger, poverty and the children would suffer from malnutritionâ€�, added Salva. He appealed for the cooperation of the international community to enhance the growth of the citizens. 

JICA will fully implement in the country the planned projects that will benefit the population that needs humanitarian support in terms of food security. JICA recognizes the fact that the long civil war destabilized the citizens of south Sudan who are now still settling to gear agriculture and trade. Shishidoâ€™s remark came at a time when he was leaving Juba for Khartoum and he promised to keep an eye on south Sudanâ€™s projects to succeed.

Juba Post



*Juba - Nimule Road*

JUBA, 12 February 2011 – The tamarcking of the 192 kilometer Juba-Nimule highway connecting South Sudan to Uganda and eventually to the Mombasa port in Kenya was on Thursday by the GoSS President Salva Kiir Mayardit.

The road is one of South Sudan’s key roads that is used to import goods from East Africa into the semi – autonomous region.

About 20 buses use the Juba-Nimule road everyday ferrying passengers between the Ugandan capital Kampala and Juba.

Kiir said tarmacking of the road will help address transport challenges that South Sudan as an independent nation is likely to face with her neighboring countries.

The United States of America Consul General Barrie Walkley who was also present at the launch said improving the road’s condition will greatly reduce the time taken to travel from Juba to Kampala.

It is estimated that currently it takes eight hours to travel from Juba to Nimule.

“The completion of this road will catalyse business transactions between Southern Sudan and the neighboring countries”, said Walkley.

He pledged US’ continuous support to South Sudan’s socio-economic transformation.

The GoSS Minister of Transport and Roads Anthony Lino Makana said the Juba- Nimule road is one of the 7,000 kilometers of road being tarmacked in South Sudan.

The project that is expected to be completed early next year is being funded by the United States Agency for International Development (USAID) and implemented by the Louis Berger Group at a cost of US$ 225 million.


posted by chiefayic2


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Juba International Airport Cargo Terminal Renders:












Ongoing Construction....










posted by bh2010










posted by xJamaax










posted by chiefayic2




























posted by garang










posted by kaguangi1


Here's the progress as of 2009, over a year ago.











posted by Janub


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Very interesting to see a less developed city like this start its building boom.

Also interesting to see the role of the Chinese here.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Good luck to Juba, the world's youngest capital :cheers: I hope that we will see many projects which will increase the quality of life of the local people.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

good job Bangroma....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Highcliff said:


> good job Bangroma....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


 
Thanks 


*Equatoria Tower*

*Developer:* UAP Properties Ltd Juba 

*Cost:* $12 Millions

*Area:* Approx 9,585sq.m

*Status:* U/C

*Description:* The development comprises a 12 storey commercial high rise building to be named Equatoria Tower and it will be the first modern high rise building of its kind in Central Equatoria State and South Sudan. The building includes; ground floor retail space ideal for a signature restaurant, coffee shop, banking services, a travel agency, pharmacy, convenience shop etc... The building accommodates 9No. floor’s of office space and an executive penthouse apartment on the top floor. Additional features include an atrium space, telecoms/advertising mast, terraces, solar control glazing, high speed elevators, internet/ICT backbone and provision for air conditioning. 




























posted by chiefayic2


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Juba Central Complex

Developer:* Scandic Service

*Cost:* Confidential

*Status:* U/C

*Description:* Mixed-Use complex comprising of shops, offices, and residential apartments.


















posted by chiefayic2


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Its cool that this is happening. Would be nice to see this City develop for the better of the normal people.

So the Chinese are investing in a lot of these projects?


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Bligh said:


> Its cool that this is happening. Would be nice to see this City develop for the better of the normal people.
> 
> So the Chinese are investing in a lot of these projects?


Yes, especially in the infrastructure, alot of new (tarmac) road are under construction and even railroads. 


* Juba Tower| Proposed*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Rock City Development

Developer:* Rock City Investments Ltd. 

*Cost:* Confidential

*Area:* Approx. 200 acres 

*Status:* U/C
*
Description:* The Rock City Development is a mixed use development set around a 9 hole Golf Course on approximately 200 acres piece of land situated just about 6 km from Juba's Central Business District. The master plan development will comprise of:- a) A 4-5 star Hotel project – comprising of 160 rooms b) A 9 hole golf course c) Office park development of approximately 20,000 sq.m d) Shopping mall of approximately 23,000 sq.m e) 162 Golf course apartments f) 150 residential town houses.




























posted by chiefayic2


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Equatoria Tower | U/C*


March 2013: The construction has reached 7th floor...:cheers:


























posted by chiefayic2


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Juba’s tallest building nears completion*
 Quote:
UAP Holdings is targeting a mid-August completion date for Equatorial Towers, its 15-storey office complex located in Juba, South Sudan.
Source - http://www.constructionkenya.com/252...tower-in-juba/










Source - https://twitter.com/MendyAhbizzy/
:cheers:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Juba Dream Hotel


----------

